# Pellet Sources



## mlol (Jan 13, 2014)

Wondering where you guys are getting your pellets, obviously looking for the cheapest source out there :)

I am in Germany, so I will have to pay shipping from the UK, hopefully its not too much. It would be nice if there was a shop here that sold them, or if there was an online shop that sold them with minimal shipping costs, but I think thats wishful thinking.


----------



## wade (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Mlol

I get mine from the American BBQ Company here in the UK. They have a good selection of Cookshack/Fast Eddy's pellets. They come in boxes of 56 lbs (25 kg) each of which contains 2 x 28 lb bags. I currently use a lot of the hickory and Oak but I will try their "premium gold blend" next time I order - which is a mix of Oak, Maple and Hickory.

Wade


----------

